# I'm In Love As Well.



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I had sent my M1 to Roy for new hands fitted, it wasn't so much that I didn't like the Merc's but that I have another (RLT) O&W with hands I luuurrvvee.









Trouble is, Hippo then posted his M1 and I realised that the black date wheel made a massive improvement and I wanted one. Luckily Roy had not yet posted mine back and I was fortunate to get both jobs done at the same time. What do you think?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The modifications are a real improvement, well done Mark & Roy


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry for causing extra trouble!! 

Looks good Mark, great watches aren't they? Still wearing mine, thats 5 days solid now


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks great, especially the orange seconds hand!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

MarkF said:


> I had sent my M1 to Roy for new hands fitted, it wasn't so much that I didn't like the Merc's but that I have another (RLT) O&W with hands I luuurrvvee.


I can't imagine which one that might be .... that also happens to have an orange second hand and a black date wheel









It looks great, Mark, and another excellent job from Roy - a real and tasteful improvement.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Looks great, Mark!

All you need to do now is get the cyclops off









-- Tim


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

in_denial said:


> Looks great, Mark!
> 
> All you need to do now is get the cyclops off
> 
> ...










I like the cyclops.









Thanks for the kind comments, I am very pleased with it, just what I thought it would look like and IMO a vast improvement over the original. Although there is nowt wrong with that.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Mark - I've changed my mind - can you ask Roy to put everything back and then can we reverse our trade, please.........









......just kidding









It looks good and a nice change from the original Merc hands etc. Enjoy!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

philjopa said:


> Mark - I've changed my mind - can you ask Roy to put everything back and then can we reverse our trade, please.........


I told you that I had plans for it.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

The mods definitely improve it IMO; really do like the seconds hand, well done Mark.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks relly good, but I agree with Tim, cyclopsi are nasty


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> in_denial said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great, Mark!
> ...


So do I


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It must be a protien thing







as in you 2 are lacking in it....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> It must be a protien thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can honestly say that AFAIK I have never in my life had any `protien` which seems to be a good thing considering the effect it has obviously had on you Jase

























BTW I have a bottle of that stuff that comes out of cows left over from when the fence men were here ready for your cuppa


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ta Mac, might be early next week now,







Steve cant do Friday...Ill bring my own white stuff


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Ta Mac, might be early next week now,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typical, after I`ve cleaned, polished, vacummed and had a shower

























> Ill bring my own white stuff


Probably a good idea, the stuff I`ve got might be a bit rancid by then


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Is this a dating thread??


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> Is this a dating thread??


You`re just jealous


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Too much talk of Jason's white stuff in here... back on topic.... great watchmods! Love the look.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

rondeco said:


> I think Jasons' white stuff is the cause of Roy's special fluid secretions !


You don't mean to say he's working on a new oil-filled RLT Hydro?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah Olive oil filled from the old country, capiche ?


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Roy said:


> Yeah Olive oil filled from the old country, capiche ?


With that kind of spec. how could anyone refuse one?


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Roy said:


> Yeah Olive oil filled from the old country, capiche ?


Extra virgin????


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

limey said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah Olive oil filled from the old country, capiche ?
> ...


Is there any other


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > in_denial said:
> ...


Yep.................me too


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


Thanks Mac and Griff, I am glad I left the cyclops on, I'm wearing it now and for me it's now just perfect, I love it.


----------

